# CaseIH 8840 Swather



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We were out cutting today, and now the header will not go down. I know it has something to do with the pressure, but don't know where to start on this one.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

First try lowering the flotation pressure, if the flotation pressure is too high the header won't lower or will lower slowly.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes I Tried lowering the float pressure. The float pressure at one point was a 400psi, and the jumped up to over 1200psi. I got it to one point where the header would slam down very hard. Could it be that it is sucking air somewhere. Is there a solenoid, or something that has gone bad. At first I thought it could be a bad switch in the cab, but that was not the problem. I had to go under the machine, bleed off the pressure so I could get the header down.


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

Could have a bad coil/cartridge or even a bad diode. Can't recall too much cause it's been a few years since I've ran that machine.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I had to turn that little knob to release the pressure the other day so I could get the header down. When I did you could hear it scream as as the pressure bled off.










that thing, what ever it is in front of the filter was caked in oil. When I shut the machine down you could see where some fluid had dripped on the ground.

Today when I moved the swather over to where I had the power washer I was barely able to even get the head off of the ground. I would only raise a few inches.

I really don't know where to begin on this thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

Pull the accumulator off and get the pressure checked. They do lose pressure over time and if it's low it won't lift the header.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Is the accumulator that black cylinder in this picture?


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes that is the one. Have to find a dealer that can recharge it. Needs to have around 1200psi I think.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I was looking at it again today. I increased the float pressure, and it would would only go up to around 300 psi. Raised and lowered it a few times, and it would jump to 1200 and then drop back down to 300. When the header would go down it would drop like a load of bricks.


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

When you increase the floatation pressure does the needle on the pressure gauge instantly jump to 1200 from 0? The accumulator needs to be charged with nitrogen to a certain pressure. If the accumulator is weak then some of the hydraulic circuits get a little goofy like what you are experiencing. Do you have to keep increasing the pressure to get the header to raise? Had a Case 8860 do this to me one year and I couldn't raise the header. Got the accumulator recharged and hasn't been a problem since.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes it will jump to 1200, but does not stay there long; most of the time it stays around that 300 mark. Well looks like I know what I will be doing tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It is to cold and rainy to work on it today, but I did mess with it a bit. When I first started it up the pressure jump to 1200, but once I raised the header it dropped to 400. After lowering the header the pressure would go up to about 950, but once I raised it would drop back down to 400. I tried to increase the pressure, but it would never raise above 950.


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

There is the issue. If the accumulator is charged properly it should lift the header on it's own if you keep increasing the pressure.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

8gross Thanks,

I went out his morning and tried to increase the float pressure and it would not lift the header. When it warms up just a bit I will go out get it taken off.


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We got the swather fixed. I was going to take off the accumulator off and have it charged, but decided that I would run it down to the JD dealer and have it done on the machine; we are only 4 miles away. My mechanic did not think it was that, so checked the valves and there was a couple split O rings. That turned out to be a whole lot cheaper than charging the accumulator. Yea, and easy fix for a change.


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheap repairs are the way to go.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Ya, I can handle repairs like that.


----------



## dennisj (Jul 16, 2020)

on the 8830 swathers, any one have steel on steel rolls and how do they work? Plug up often?


----------



## Charles Nelson (2 d ago)

Does anyone know what the accumulator pressure for a 8830 with a 14 foot sickle head. I pulled mine off - titan said it had 200psi and put 700psi in it. The tag on it says max pressure 3000psi and precharged to 700psi. I just don't know if 700psi is enough - don't want to install/remove again if it should have more pressure in it. Seems like no one knows at any dealships around me. Thanks for any help.


----------

